
Understanding Object Oriented Programming (2000) - userbinator
https://csis.pace.edu/~bergin/patterns/ppoop.html
======
userbinator
Previously on HN, Rob Pike's opinion of this article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4784555](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4784555)

